# FreeBSD 9.3 on VMware Workstation 10: sound glitches



## pacija (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi,

Recently I got a Lenovo ThinkPad T440 as my work laptop. Unfortunately, I can not run FreeBSD directly on its hardware because of missing WiFi and video drivers. Therefore, I am running  FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE amd64 as a guest in VMware Workstation 10 installed on Windows 8.1 x64. I am quite satisfied with the performance, except for occasional sound glitches in the guest (they are not present in the host).

When listening to MP3's from audio/clementine-player, I get occasional short (less than a second) silence gaps, sometimes as frequent as once per minute. When listening to MP3's from multimedia/audacious, I do not get silence gaps, but sound distortions instead. Frequency is the same as with clementine.

Any chance to get rid of this? I know the problem does not have to be related to FreeBSD at all.

Thank you in advance.


----------

